# Help! Fish are dying!



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a ten gallon community tank with five neon tetras a copper tetra a zebra snail and 3 other mystery fish. Now I have the same thing -2 neons. What could be killing them? One got sucked up the filter so I put a piece of nylon over the filter intake. The dead two were new to my tank so not sure if they were ill or not. I am afraid that one of my fish is fin nipping as the fish all look a little ruf. Some have little white spots on them but I am not sure if it is ich or bits of dead skin from the possible fin nipping. I have ich meds but am not sure what to do.
Please help!


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

I forgotten to include that I got them a clump of wisteria today but they were very close to dead when I got home so it probably didn't impact anything


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

Another of my neons is very ill. Also got sucked into filter but I found him before there was to much damage.


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

Please help!


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

After giving them another check up. I decided to give them the medication. They are in makeshift tanks for the night


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Really need water parameters;ammonia,nitrIte and nitrAte.pH ,gH and kH would be helpful also.
And pictures of three unidentified fish would be helpful.
Just by pure numbers you tank is pretty heavily stocked it is possible depending on what the three unidentified fish are that the bio load is too much.
I would step up water changes ,done correctly; dechlorinated,and as close as possible to tank temp.
Are you using buffers?They are known to cause problems.
Almost forgot;MEDS FOR WHAT?Do you know what is wrong or are you just throwing anything at them?Even with proper diagnosis meds often are the straw that breaks the camels back if they are not properly and quickly given.This has been going on for more than a week or 2.?????


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 ^. I have a 20g with 11 fish in it and have been told on this forum that I'm overstocked. My fish are all doing splendidly, but I also watch my water params like a hawk and change water when necessary. 10g is going to get soiled quickly. Plus, that's not much room for 10 fish to swim around in


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a new tank that is still cycling and fully stocked. Whatever you do, do not buy any fish to replace the dead ones.


----------



## Mr. Wood (Aug 3, 2013)

Ive read that neons are suicide kings when kept in small schools.. I started tease arching after I had originally purchased 5, losing two immediately after (I think neon tetra disease). the three were good for a while until one accidentally got sucked up the filter and shredded.. This immediately affected the remaining twos behavior as they were timid and hiding.. Odd enough the day I came back with 7 from pets mart was the same day the other two were found stuck in the intake valve.. 

The new group has shown a totally different behavior and after that event Im guessing group size (in shoaling/schooling species) has a direct relation to their individual health...


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr. Wood said:


> Ive read that neons are suicide kings when kept in small schools.. I started tease arching after I had originally purchased 5, losing two immediately after (I think neon tetra disease). the three were good for a while until one accidentally got sucked up the filter and shredded.. This immediately affected the remaining twos behavior as they were timid and hiding.. Odd enough the day I came back with 7 from pets mart was the same day the other two were found stuck in the intake valve..
> 
> The new group has shown a totally different behavior and after that event Im guessing group size (in shoaling/schooling species) has a direct relation to their individual health...


My school of 3 does fine.


----------



## Mr. Wood (Aug 3, 2013)

Yea, so did mine... Until I lost one (more)... 
I've read about fish getting sucked up in filters. 
Unless the intake is REALLY strong, healthy fish DONT get sucked up intake valves. Low numbers (in particular species)= stress= freak accidents that just don't happen to healthy fish..


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a small school of 5 amongst other fish and they do fine. Most times they're swing together. Sometimes one will go off on its own but not for long. Probably will add a few more now that my tank is truly cycled.


----------

